# My before and after pics



## largepkg (Oct 26, 2004)

Here are two photos of myself. The first was taken June 2003, my weight was 389lbs. The second last week @ 240lbs. I'm still very much a work in progress.

The first guy is dead and buried now, thank God or Stephen.

I'm showing you these because this site and its members inspired me to get into the gym and transform myself.

For the record. The weight came off because of my gastric bypass, but the muscle is going on because of the gym!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 26, 2004)

Damn   Very Impressive,  Keep up the hard work


----------



## madden player (Oct 26, 2004)

Incredible transformation.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey  We will have to have a mod fix your username to skinnypkg   Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Du (Oct 26, 2004)

This may sound redundant, but.... 

Damn, good job. 

Any special dieting/exercise regimen/supplements?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 26, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Damn   Very Impressive,  Keep up the hard work



My thoughts exactly


----------



## largepkg (Oct 26, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> This may sound redundant, but....
> 
> Damn, good job.
> 
> Any special dieting/exercise regimen/supplements?




Thanks for all the compliments everyone! 

As for losing the weight, initially the surgery took care of that. Very restricted caloric intake because I simply couldn't fit much into my new stomach.

My regimen now is no different then any of yours. I eat quality foods (I also live on protein bars as it's hard to consume enough calories) and do low volume training.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 26, 2004)

Kick ass Largepkg ... well done.  You lost the weight of a moped I used to own.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 26, 2004)

Awesome!!  PM DrChiro is you need any info as what to eat, etc from the surgery.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 26, 2004)

AMAZING man!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 26, 2004)

Spectacular!!  Truly inspirational!!!!!   Congratulations!! You look very handsome... oh yeah and fit!


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 26, 2004)

That is truly excellent.  It's amazing how the bypass surgery can work so effectively.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah, one of my teachers had that done and over the summer she probably lost at least 100 pounds.  Good job, man.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 26, 2004)

Wow, great job


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 26, 2004)

Damn, nice work!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 26, 2004)

HOT!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

That's amazing!  It's truly amazing to see how much losing weight and healthy living can change ones face too eh?  Great job!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

Well check you out you handsom man!  Keep up the great work


----------



## Paynne (Oct 27, 2004)

I hear so many stories about ppl who get the bypass but screw up because they don't know what to do after that, they just expect the surgery to do everything.  Obviously you've taken the initiative and run with it.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 27, 2004)

Way to go!! You look great!


----------



## largepkg (Oct 27, 2004)

Thank you everyone! 

A lot of people expect the surgery to do everything for them. The sad thing is it will to a point. They don't seem to realize that you're still the same person after the bypass. Same habits, same emotions, etc...

A lifestyle change is still required. Otherwise old daemons pop up. 

I'm an extremely compulsive person. I managed to trade crappy living, and eating for the gym, and counting macros.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 27, 2004)

Absolutely spectacular


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)

wow. the second pic shows your working at having the body you want. the 1st pic shows you were always a handsome guy.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 22, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> wow. the second pic shows your working at having the body you want. the 1st pic shows you were always a handsome guy.




   Thanks RG you're to kind. That guy was a fat, lazy, slob! That's hardly attractive. He's dead now...


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 22, 2005)

Wow...wow...You look like a new man.  Congrats


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 22, 2005)

I cant see your before shot for some reason...But from 389 to the way you look (and feel Im sure) now, u have done an outstanding job! Incredible! Kudos!


----------



## Flex (Mar 22, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> I'm an extremely compulsive person. I managed to trade crappy living, and eating for the gym, and counting macros.



GREAT job! TRUELY inspirational, brother

Now if only i could make that change the opposite way (put ON all that weight), i'd look like Ronnie


----------



## largepkg (Mar 22, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> GREAT job! TRUELY inspirational, brother
> 
> Now if only i could make that change the opposite way (put ON all that weight), i'd look like Ronnie



A 300lb rockstar?


----------



## Flex (Mar 22, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> A 300lb rockstar?



 

In all honesty, bro, I'm SO happy for you. I know what kind of impact that can have on your life, and i hope you reap every single little reward/compliment etc. that comes your way


----------



## largepkg (Mar 22, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> In all honesty, bro, I'm SO happy for you. I know what kind of impact that can have on your life, and i hope you reap every single little reward/compliment etc. that comes your way




Thanks Bro!

This is coming from an extremely heterosexual male.   

Oh shit, John H. will be visiting this thread now.


----------



## klmclean (Mar 22, 2005)

Wow, very impressive!


----------

